# ati-treiber unter 2.6.11-r3

## R4miu5

ich verwende die ati-treiber 8.10.19 und die gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r3

nach dem opengl-update starte ich x und bekomme folgende fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r3/video/fglrx.ko): Invalid module format
> 
> [drm] failed to load kernel-module fglrx

 

ich hab schon diverse foren durchsucht, konnte aber keine lösung finden

danke für hilfe

----------

## NightDragon

*g*

Also... ich glaub ich habs schon 3 mal gesagt *g* Also ein 4 mal.

Die ATI-Treiber sind noch !!NICHT!! mit dem 2.6.11 Kernel so einfach zu betreiben.

Der hat andere API wie der 2.6.10 und daher kann er das Modul nicht laden 

mach mal modprobe flgrx und guck dir im syslog an was er alles nicht finden, sind so 6 oder mehr API's.

Es gibt zwar Patches, aber bei mir haben sie noch nicht funktioniert.

----------

## R4miu5

ich hab mal das tutorial hier 1zu1 durchgemacht und er bringt jetzt keine fehlermeldung mehr bei modprobe fglrx

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=282983

er sagt nur 

```

unable to acquire agp ,error "xf86_ENOMEM"

cannot init agp
```

wenn ich x starte

modprobe agpgart und fglrx funktionieren aber fglrxinfo sagt immer noch mesagl

----------

## NightDragon

Da ich den internen AGPGART von ATI verwende (der einzige der bei mir so läuft das X stabil bleibt),  funktionierts bei mir nicht sauber.

Ich warte wohl leiber drauf bis neue Treiber rauskommen.

----------

## Ragin

Ja, aber das wird wohl wieder Ewigkeiten dauern.

Ich weiss langsam nur nicht mehr, ob ich nur mit ATI auf Kriegsfuß stehen soll oder auch mit den Kernelupdates  :Smile: .

----------

## R4miu5

mit useinternalagpgart = yes funktioniert es

----------

## NightDragon

Jope. Ich kenne Das Tutorial. Ich war damals an der Lösung und erzeugung beteiligt.

Aber ich verstehe nicht wieso es plötzlich gehen sollte, weil die API nicht stimmen. Außer die ATI-Treiber wurden verändert.

----------

## cfroemmel

Unsinn...

Einfach AGP Unterstützung als Modul in den Kernel bauen und ati-drivers neu emergen.

----------

